# Frog dog hips



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

I know it is an odd title. My puppy Carsten always lays with his little legs flipped out in back. It cracks me up because he looks like a Frog. I am hoping that this means that he will have good hips at least. LOL Mom and Dad did so hopefully. Anyways, thought I would share a few pictures of him. He sure is getting big fast. He has doubled his weight in 1 month. WOW! Sure glad that doesn't happen to me. LOL 

































This last one is him practicing carrying a metal dumbell for Utility. LOL Let's hope he will go that far in obedience. He has a great start so far.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

He's still a cutie! Love the little red collar on him. He is getting huge. Too bad they grow up so fast


----------



## Dana1384 (Aug 13, 2007)

He is so cute, I can't wait till we get our own place that we own and we are getting a rott! My doxie use to lay like that all the time.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

The collar was an attempt at being festive for Christmas. He has already chewed up his and all of the other ones I had for the other dogs. LOL I know it is sad to see the puppy cuteness go but I am looking forward to him being bigger.LOL I am having a hard time carrying him up and down the steps to go potty every few hours. LOL I have 5 steps down. Not a big deal until you are trying to carry a wiggly little 25 pound puppy. LOL He can't just hold still. He still nurses in his sleep. He still has that puppy face but he is getting big.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

Why do you carry him down the stairs?


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

It is too much stress on his joints yet to barrel up and down them himself. The vet told me to carry him as long as I can. Another week is as long as I can, I think. LOL He is scared to go down. He made it up 2 times himself. He is heavy but short. LOL Stairs are like mountain climbing for him.


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

Inga, the frog-dog position generally means good-excellent hips....the longer he does this for the better....i've seen alot of young puppies do it but by the time they are 4-5 mo they quite and come to find out that their hips are fair to poor, but i've yet to see/hear of one that has bad hips that can do it after 5 mo......if you can figure a way to get him down those stairs w/out much force on the hips, do it...even toweling or something when you can no longer carry him....

he sure is an adorable puppy....and i'm thinking CD, CDX, UD, UDT, etc, etc in this puppies future......

(just curious.....does anyone know/have all the titles [AKC] for all the obedience/sports?....i'd like them for future reference.....)


----------



## ChrissyBz (Aug 10, 2007)

Cookie does that too:










Sam does it backwards:










Carsten is adorable. Stop posting all these baby rott pics. You're making me want a pup and 6 is enough! Lol. You're so lucky.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

AKC Titles Available

More breed info topics



CH
CHAMPION
In conformation generally judged for breeding stock to continue the breed for the purpose it was developed

OTCH
OBEDIENCE TRIAL CHAMPION
You work with your dog as a team as your dog performs a set of exercises that a judge will score 

Spayed and Neutered may participate.

CD 
COMPANION DOG 

CDX
COMPANION DOG EXCELLENT 

UD 
UTILITY DOG 

UDX
UTILITY DOG EXCELLENT 

TC
TRIPLE CHAMPION CH,FC AND OTCH.
Denotes multiple titles

DC 
DUAL CHAMPION CH AND FC

NA
NOVICE AGILITY
Agility demonstrates that you can work together trough different situations. You go over jumps move through, climb up and down structures, weave through poles with you by his side.

Spayed and Neutered may participate.

OA
OPEN AGILITY

AX 
AGILITY EXCELLENT

TD 
TRACKING DOG 
Require a dog to follow a trail by scent. He must find article and return them to the judges. He follows a human scent over various surfaces and conditions

TDX
TRACKING DOG EXCELLENT 

FC
FIELD CHAMPION 
To what they are bred to do and find the game such dogs as beagles, basset dachshund, pointers retrievers 

AFC
AMATEUR FIELD CHAMPION

JH
JUNIOR HUNTER

SH
SENIOR HUNTER

MH
MASTER HUNTER

HCH
HERDING CHAMPION
After the testing trials move on to get hx they must prove to be able to herd different types of animals even difficult ones they must in 15 points to get the HCh.

HT
HERDING TESTED

PT
PRE-TRIAL TESTED

HS
HERDING STARTED

HI 
HERDING INTERMEDIATE

HCH
HERDING CHAMPION

HX
HERDING EXCELLENT 

JC
JUNIOR COURSER
This is a trail for sight hounds the ability to hunt the prey by sight. Moving to long distances proving agility endurance and speed.

SC
SENIOR COURSER

JE
JUNIOR EARTH DOG
For small terriers and dachshunds. Tests the natural ability to hunt it's quarry into tunnels and burrows 

Spayed and Neutered may participate.

SE
SENIOR EARTH DOG

ME
MASTER EARTH DOG


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

He is such a cutie!!! Mahalo and my past dog Devante both did this and it was cute everytime.


----------



## 007Dogs (Aug 22, 2007)

I agree it is a sign of good/ecellent hips. All my kids do this.


----------



## Roscosmom (Nov 24, 2007)

Rosco lays like that, too. I never knew it was a good sign of anything though, which is a relief because after reading these boards I became paranoid of hip problems!

Inga, our pups are the same age and reading the way you carry Carsten down stairs makes me laugh at my Rosco. I can't keep him still even if I tried. He jumps off the back of the couch, in and out of the car...crazy dog.

Our local fancy pants mall had pictures with Santa the other day. We already did his at Petsmart but we couldn't pass up the chance to take the puppy to the _mall._ Oh boy. It was quite an experience but he refused to go down the stairs as well. You'da thunk I was killing him the way he was thrashing around.


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

thanx, Inga....i'm thinking of getting an ILP on Saoirse and trialing w/ her and was just curious.....

ChrissyBZ, have you had Sam's hips checked? .....both my dogs that have HD will sit/lay like that......not to alarm you, but just some info......my girl, Lacey, will actually sit "square" and my vet was totally amazed, saying that he has never seen a HD dog sit square, always like Sam is.....and if he's young it would be good to know what to expect down the road.....


----------



## RopingBarrels (Feb 8, 2007)

tirluc said:


> Inga, the frog-dog position generally means good-excellent hips....the longer he does this for the better....i've seen alot of young puppies do it but by the time they are 4-5 mo they quite and come to find out that their hips are fair to poor, but i've yet to see/hear of one that has bad hips that can do it after 5 mo......if you can figure a way to get him down those stairs w/out much force on the hips, do it...even toweling or something when you can no longer carry him....
> 
> he sure is an adorable puppy....and i'm thinking CD, CDX, UD, UDT, etc, etc in this puppies future......
> 
> (just curious.....does anyone know/have all the titles [AKC] for all the obedience/sports?....i'd like them for future reference.....)


I'm glad that means good hips. My 10 yr old toy poodle STILL lays like that! 

Inga-that pup is too cute! Congrats!


----------



## ChrissyBz (Aug 10, 2007)

tirluc said:


> ChrissyBZ, have you had Sam's hips checked? .....both my dogs that have HD will sit/lay like that......not to alarm you, but just some info......my girl, Lacey, will actually sit "square" and my vet was totally amazed, saying that he has never seen a HD dog sit square, always like Sam is.....and if he's young it would be good to know what to expect down the road.....


Thanks, no her hips have never been checked. She's the BYB result from my dad's Dog Bear and a Bitch in Spanish Lookout. (the result of many quarrels between me and my dad) She was the "stud fee".

She's 10 and probably does have HD however I've had her checked out by the vet. (not x-rayed) and there's no pain or stiffness in her hips although she does have some crepitus in her ankles and she's pretty bulked up in the front end so I'm sure there's some compensation going on. She also suffered a fractured pelvis when she was very young. IMO she's doing alright for an old girl. She's very lively and still loves to get rough and tuff once in a while.

I give her massages sometimes(which she LOOOOVES) and every day she gets glucosamine, sea cucumber, and fish oil. Sometimes she gets vitamin C and fresh beef trachea.


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

ChrissyBz said:


> Thanks, no her hips have never been checked. She's the BYB result from my dad's Dog Bear and a Bitch in Spanish Lookout. (the result of many quarrels between me and my dad) She was the "stud fee".
> 
> She's 10 and probably does have HD however I've had her checked out by the vet. (not x-rayed) and there's no pain or stiffness in her hips although she does have some crepitus in her ankles and she's pretty bulked up in the front end so I'm sure there's some compensation going on. She also suffered a fractured pelvis when she was very young. IMO she's doing alright for an old girl. She's very lively and still loves to get rough and tuff once in a while.
> 
> I give her massages sometimes(which she LOOOOVES) and every day she gets glucosamine, sea cucumber, and fish oil. Sometimes she gets vitamin C and fresh beef trachea.


very cool (on all but the first paragraph and that she may have HD).....sounds like she has had a real good life.....and you're probably right on the compensation part....Lacey has a pretty broad front end.....and is getting a "sparrow butt" (muscle is atrophying back there, almost time for a cart)


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

ChrissyBZ Sorry to hear about your lovely old girls hips. I am glad it does not cause her any discomfort. She is a beauty.


----------



## ChrissyBz (Aug 10, 2007)

tirluc said:


> very cool (on all but the first paragraph and that she may have HD).....sounds like she has had a real good life.....and you're probably right on the compensation part....Lacey has a pretty broad front end.....and is getting a "sparrow butt" (muscle is atrophying back there, almost time for a cart)





Inga said:


> ChrissyBZ Sorry to hear about your lovely old girls hips. I am glad it does not cause her any discomfort. She is a beauty.


Aw thanks, her Dad Bear and Bear's sister were both CKC registered and HD free but me and my Dad did NOT agree about the whole breeding thing. Bear was his and Tess was mine. 

I swear, it was definitely the whole I'm a MAN/ My dog must have balls thing.

I could never do the dog breeding thing. Too much heartbreak and too few suitable owners. I'd end up the crazy dog lady with 250 dogs or something. Lol Besides I could just not do the whole show and competition part. Not my thing. I just want a good friend.


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

He's getting so big!  and SO CUTE!! My mom's previous dog, Baby, used to always lay like that. I've seen Uallis do it once or twice but not very often.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Wow! Cartsen is getting BIG!  Snoopy does the frog leg thing all the time!

Here is a pic when he was almost 7 months old before he got his hair cut,


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

Inga, Ella used to lie like this too. I also called her "frog dog". She doesn't do it anymore, every once in a while I see her attempt it and it doesn't seem comfortable anymore for her. Mom was OFA excellent and dad was OFA good.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

LOL I bet Ella had those big beefy thighs as well. LOL I just get such a kick out of it. Carstens parents were both OFA good Grandparents as well and a few siblings were good and excellent. Hopefully that will follow through for him as well.


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

Inga said:


> LOL I bet Ella had those big beefy thighs as well. LOL I just get such a kick out of it. Carstens parents were both OFA good Grandparents as well and a few siblings were good and excellent. Hopefully that will follow through for him as well.


Oh you bet, those chubby ones you just wanna squeeze LOL. I still grab her by the loose skin on the sides of the face to give her big loud smacking kisses


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

LOL Oh, That never quits. LOL My favorite kiss spot is still their temples with a close second being their cheeks. .... OH, on the face that is...LOL My family is obsessed with the Rottie butt. They are forever squeezing their little butt cheeks. LOL


----------



## sheltiemom (Mar 13, 2007)

_I'm_ obsessed with Rottie butts. Any butt with a nubby tail, I just love it.


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

Inga said:


> LOL Oh, That never quits. LOL My favorite kiss spot is still their temples with a close second being their cheeks. .... OH, on the face that is...LOL My family is obsessed with the Rottie butt. They are forever squeezing their little butt cheeks. LOL


Remind me to emphasize the two legs rather than four should I ever meet your family


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Ha Ha, Yeah, no worries. It is only Rottie butts that they are obsessed over. LOL 2 Legers go unnoticed. LOL


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

Dieselsmama said:


> Inga, Ella used to lie like this too. I also called her "frog dog". She doesn't do it anymore, every once in a while I see her attempt it and it doesn't seem comfortable anymore for her. Mom was OFA excellent and dad was OFA good.


mind you that just b/c a dog doesn't lay this way means there is a problem.....my Tir is OFA good and she doesn't lay this way neither......it's just a good sign (generally) if they do lay this way and the longer (age wise) that they do......


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

He is CUTE!!!

My dogs do this also. Some like to slide across the floor in that manner like a seal.


----------



## Annamarie (Oct 14, 2007)

my min pin does this when he's hiding under the bed. he goes under there whenever he's upset about something (like i'm putting makeup on to go out so he knows we're going to leave soon) but he leaves his legs sticking out.

it kind of reminds me of that scene from the wizard of oz where the witch's legs are sticking out from under the house that fell on her lol


----------



## Jaylie (Mar 5, 2007)

Yup, that was Jaylie!!

Here's some...
















And Maui, (The other puppy in the pic) does the same thing!


----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)

We call this doing a "Toby" because our nephew dog Toby lays like that all the time. Cherokee does it sometimes. He is a mutt but it is nice to know he may have good hips because he is a very fast dog and we would like to think his future of running is bright


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

You know, a large percentage of the Pits that I have worked with did that. Hm, I wonder if they have a smaller percentage of hip Dysplasia then other large/medium breeds? 

MegaMuttMom, I hope your fast dog has a long future of running as well. LOL It is a good sign.


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

Carsten is just adorable.

Jaylie looks like SuperDog in that first pic.

Beavis lays like that, but you can't really tell. Short legs, long hair.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Lorina, That is so funny. Mr. Beavis must look cute laying like that.
Jaylie's dog does look like Superdog in that first picture. LOL


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

Spunky lies like that all the time. She gets down in the "playing/stretching" position, then plops her butt down and wriggles her legs back. And she's 9! So hopefully that's a good sign.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Here are some current pics from yesterday with Snoopy's frog legs.  He's doing it now while trying to get the squirrels out of his new hide a squirrel.


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

This was very interesting to see. I always thought this was a "Pit Bull thing". It was great seeing all the cute pics of the different dogs. Those last ones of Snoopy were great!


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)




----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Aha! See, more Pit bulls with Frog Dog Hips! LOL It just seems like so many of them can do that. I see them all the time laying like that. Do you hear a lot of Pit bulls having hip dysplasia?


----------



## daschador (Dec 9, 2007)

Growing up I had a dog who laid just like a frog all the time! He was a mix of terrier and pug and whatever else. His mom was a terrier, dachshund, Pomeranian mix.
My dashie now lays long like some of the pics posted with his legs laid long. Sometimes he slinks across the floor like that, then stretches getting up.


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

Inga said:


> Aha! See, more Pit bulls with Frog Dog Hips! LOL It just seems like so many of them can do that. I see them all the time laying like that. Do you hear a lot of Pit bulls having hip dysplasia?


Just about all of mine can, some do it all the time and others can but just don't do it as often. 

Pit Bulls are not known to have hip problems overall. They are actually a pretty hearty breed in general. However I have heard a few which have had hip problems. One person which was wondering about adults I might have had to PTS their Pit for HD. (don't know how his dog was bred) I've only heard of a few other incidents which includes through vet/techs. 

Most don't test hips though so it is hard to say. It was never seen as needed since the performance test the dog. APBTs are not a breed considered to have a low incident of HD according to the OFA stats but you have to consider that most of those dogs tested are UKC show stock and not working stock, about 22% HD. The working dogs which have actually been tested have been at least good if not excellent. (that I know of) Although a lot of those people don't submit to the database. (I know some American Bulldog people which also don't) To me it is no surprise a breed like the Bulldog ranks #1, just look at their structure it is almost a defect in itself and non functional. 73% HD that is a shame. 

Here is an old picture of a pit dog. 










I very much prefer to use with the working lines vs the AST or long time show stock lines. They have had other health problems pop up due to a change in structure and not needing to preform. The dogs which do legitimate work today still under go a lot of physical stress. Even just conditioning for a working style conformation show is a lot different then taking your fat dog into the UKC/AKC ring. I know one person who shows in UKC and the judges tell them the dog isn't heavy enough.  

The reason I have considered the hip testing beneficial is just to know for a fact and self satisfaction. I don't need it for peace of mind, I'm not worried. Just as one doesn't need a CH certificate to know their dog has great conformation, having one is still better then not. It would be awesome if working lines had already been tested for generation to know that they are all clear. Starting from scratch we'll see where it goes. I have a dog that is a descendant of the above male and it will be very interesting to actually see the score.


----------



## FriendsOfZoe (Aug 7, 2007)

Wow, I have always heard of this being a golden retriever thing. Zoe used to do it all the time...she lays all different ways now, but I just saw her do it the other day (at 9 months), so hopefully that's a good sign for the future!

This one's going to make you melt. She's 8 weeks and 1 day old in this pic (the day she came home!!):


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Aww, thats cute zoe! I just caught Snoopy sleeping with his legs spread out just now,


----------



## Dogstar (May 11, 2007)

I suspect there's a behavioral componnent as well- some dogs just don't do it as much. Mal (would probably prelim good, I didn't bother to send them in as they're just prelims and he's not being bred), Indy eyeballed "Good" and does it, but his fair brother does it more. I had an extremely dysplastic foster Pyr X that did it all the time as well.


----------



## Rough_Collies2008 (Jan 4, 2008)

All these pictures are adorable! But I can't help and cringe when I look at them, it doesn't 'look' too comfortable to me. However, it is obvious they are! I love the little dogs with the frog hips.

I never realized that this stance meant good hips, very interesting!

Also, I have to say...you all are very lucky. My new guy does something similar, only the view isn't quite as innocent  .


----------



## FriendsOfZoe (Aug 7, 2007)

Rough_Collies2008 said:


> My new guy does something similar, only the view isn't quite as innocent


Hahahaha! Zoe sleeps like that all the time! We always joke about how it's very unladylike of her!
Great picture!


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

He is quite adorable.

However, I will say that I have known both dysplastic and normal dogs who lay in the frog position, and so therefore would not use that to judge hip joint conformation.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Snoopy sleeps like that to!


----------



## ACampbell (Oct 7, 2007)

I'll get a picture of Sparky (the basset from hell) sleeping on the floor...he doesnt' do the frog legs...he has his own variation where both legs are stretched out behind him and his legs look like hamhocks


----------



## 4dogs3cats (Dec 21, 2007)

Okay i searched and searched and he does it all the time i guess i just never have my camera ready!! This is the only one I could find


----------



## sheltiemom (Mar 13, 2007)

Super cute pics everybody. My dogs have never layed like that...I've never seen a sheltie lay like that actually, but I'm sure some do. I don't know about their hips, their parents were good and excellent, but my boys are neutered, so no plans to test them. They do the upside down version like RoughCollies posted though.


----------



## flipgirl (Oct 5, 2007)

Durbkat said:


> Aww, thats cute zoe! I just caught Snoopy sleeping with his legs spread out just now,


I must say, Durbkat, Snoopy is sooooo cute!!! At first, I couldn't tell which end was his head!!! I love his fur! My Kiri, who is a Shih-tzu x Bichon, lays like that too and it's the most adorable thing! I think it just means they have flexible hips. My brother's Lab X Aussie Shepherd did the same thing and he has perfect hips.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Snoopy say's thanks!


----------

